# tense after bago



## Qcumber

I noticed the verb of a clause introduced by *bágo* "before" is either 

- in the infinitive 
1) *sandalî kung bágo dumatíng ang bagyó*
= (the) moment when a tempest arrives

- or in the past/completed/perfective.
2) *bágo nagpatulóy sa pagsasalitâ*
= before (he) resumed his speech

My questions.

Can it be in the future/unreal? 
3) *Maíintindíhan niyá bágo matátapós mó ang pangungúsap mó. *
= He will have understood before you have finished your sentence / you have been able to finish your sentence.

Can it be in the continuous/uncompleted/imperfective?
4) *Lágì siyáng nagbábáyad bágo umiínóm.*
= He always pays before drinking.


----------



## moonshine

Hi Qcumber,

For sentence #3 & 4. the usage is usually _*bago + ma- form of the verb *_or _*bago + um- form of the verb.
*_
Sentence #3

_*Maiintindihan niya ang nais mong sabihin bago mo matapos ang iyong pangungusap.*_
He will understand what you want to say before you finish your sentence.

_*Makakatanggap ka ng tawag bago matapos ang gabi.*_
You will receive a call before the night ends.

Sentence #4

*Lagi siyang nagbabayad bago uminom.*
He always pays before drinking.

_*Palagi siyang nag-uunat bago sumayaw sa entablado.
*_She always stretches before dancing on stage.


----------



## epistolario

I agree with moonshine. But the forms used seems infinitive but in the subjunctive mood.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> For sentence #3 & 4. the usage is usually _*bago + ma- form of the verb *_or _*bago + um- form of the verb.*_


Thanks a lot, Moonshine. 
So it seems that if I use the future/unreal form in the main clause, I have to use the dictionary form of the verb in the subordinate clause introduced by _bágo_.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> I agree with moonshine. But the forms used seems infinitive but in the subjunctive mood.


What do you mean? ????
Also, what is the subjunctive mood in Tagalog?


----------

